# Current Projects - December 2014



## MullersLaneFarm

I haven't taken pics yet ... just wanting to reserve the space.


----------



## lexierowsell

The placemats I had my warping disaster with are nearly finished! Learned an awful lot about trying to freestyle a pattern my first time out the gates...

Oh well, I like the revised edition more than my original plan! More pics when they come off the loom.


----------



## Osiris

Wow! Nice Lexi! Great earth tones. You using a 4 thread weft? My first attempt at warping sectional-ish was a disaster.....garbage! Madelyn van der Hoogt has a video in which she says, we're all alone in the process of learning weaving. When something goes wrong, we have to figure out how to fix it. Surprisingly, that's the best part of learning it. 

Keep it up Lex, nice placemats.


----------



## lexierowsell

Thanks Osiris! It's actually 6 threads of 8/2 cotton weft w 2 thread 8/2 warp. 

I'm so caught up with weaving. The baby wrap is going to be double width tabby... Big jump for me!


----------



## Pearl B

Great colors Lexi! I need to get back to weaving soon too.

This is my first bulky vest. I used 19s and 15s. Need to get some 17s.

It's really why I got spinning wheels. It is the first of many! I really enjoyed using the bigger needles as well.

Its a 3ply, pink, grey and black. Also 1 strand Mountain Colors targhee, Evening Star I believe.


----------



## featherbottoms

I have been working on two scarves made with a 50/50 Merino / Silk warp and 100% mink weft. I finished one and the other is on the rigid heddle loom now. It's about 4" narrower than the blue so will be longer. I am surprised at how warm they are and I've decided to keep both the mink for myself .

The warps are Jaggerspun Zephyr in Ebony and Copper. Both wefts are Lotus Yarns Mimi Shades. The first pic is Ashes to Black, the second is Copper. I had no idea they were going to self stripe.


----------



## Osiris

Pearl! GREAT color combo! 

FB! WOW! just WOW! The self-striping is awesome! Imagine trying to plan that out!

And your selvedges ROCK! I get pretty straight, but always have bumps. Takes time I know.
I'm just using up the warp on this one. Thought i'd make a kids scarf. Maybe 45 inches. I think I can get that out of it!
Oh, it's a wool acrylic blend warp and a wool weft.


----------



## lexierowsell

Been combing and spinning one of my giant chocolate BFL fleeces (6" staple, big black garbage bag full...)

Working on consistency, even twist. I'm quite proud of how it's turned out. Spinning it "in the grease", another first!









I'm trying to come up with a project to use it as weft in, what do y'all think?


----------



## Pearl B

Looks good Lexi!


----------



## gone-a-milkin

I just finished with the E. Friesian fleece that I got from LAC.
It was over 6 pounds of raw wool, and now it is 4 and a half pounds of finished 3ply.
That was a lot of work, but it is a lovely pile of sturdy yarn now. :dance:


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

that's so lovely, GAM. I just want to dive into it!!!! Which wheel did you spin it on?


----------



## gone-a-milkin

I used my little Shetland style wheel, Annie, to spin this.
That kept me from getting it "too skinny".
I went as fast as I could the whole time. 

I found out that this sweet lady who sold me my wheel passed away this summer. 
(old pic from 2010). RIP Phyllis Harper.


----------



## Marchwind

GAM I've missed you :kiss: Beautiful yarn and I love the color variations. So sorry to hear of Phyllis passing away. You are lucky to have her wheel and to have known her. What will you do with that yard?


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

sorry to hear of your wheelmaker's passing.


----------



## Osiris

Beautiful yarn GAM! Nice color too. And you have a good wheel and a good memory of a good lady.


----------



## gone-a-milkin

Thanks. Yes, I have a lot of fond memories of this whole family. 
I really need to call over there. 
There has been a lot of loss in my life lately and it is hard to want to reach out.

This yarn is going to be slippers/boots/slipperboots somehow. 
My first step (after the spinning, LOL) is to knit a swatch and wash it a lot,
to see what will happen.
Felting/fulling is not an exact science, but a few experiments will give me some idea how to proceed. 
Thankfully I have plenty of yarn. 
This is a big enough square to be a potholder or coaster or something. :teehee:


----------



## Kasota

Lexie, I love the combo of colors! I don't see any disaster. It looks beautiful and so is your spinning!

PearlB - congrats on your first bulky vest! It's lovely! Is that your guitar in the background? You are so multi-talented! 

Featherbottoms, how did they end up self-striping? 

Osiris, I love that pattern! Your enthusiasm really encourages others! 

GAM, what a fine pile of yarn that is. I love the jars in the background. It reminds me of my old place. I always had jars full of various and sundry on the counter. That is so sad about the lady you got your wheel from. Life is such a blink. I'm so sorry you've had a lot of loss in your life lately. I do understand. ((((hugs))))


----------



## featherbottoms

Lexie and gam, those are both beautiful colors. Ya'll sure do a good job of making fiber into pretty yarn. Can't wait to see some finished projects (not counting the sample you made, gam). And I'm sorry to hear of your wheel's previous owner passing. Good memories are priceless.

And Lexie, why were your placemats a disaster? That a rigid heddle loom you are using?

Pearl, that's a lot of work to make a vest. Do you think you'll get a pic for us of it on a model? I love Mountain Colors yarns.

Osiris, thank you for the kind words. My edges are not nearly as neat as they look in that pic . What pattern are you using for that scarf? That will be a good size for a child.

Kas, I have no idea how it became self striping. I assume it was dyed that way on purpose. I would rather have used it as warp but it was too fragile for that. I think it would have striped that way, too, but it would have been long stripes. I like the way it turned out, it's just not something I would have planned if I'd had a choice.


----------



## lexierowsell

I warped the loom backwards, and then dropped the entire warp, so ended up taking my loom apart and turning it. 

Yes, 20" Schacht Flip, 10 dent, double threaded 8/2 unmerc cotton.


----------



## featherbottoms

Well, like you said, lots of practice. It all works out in the end. I have only cut off and thrown away one warp and it was one of my very first ones when I was using very inexpensive yarn and didn't mind tossing it.

And I read a blog post a few months ago. I think I remember it correctly. A lady in SC had taken over a year to warp her small floor loom with some 60/2 hand painted silk. She wanted to do this really intricate threading and pattern design. She worked on it and fiddled it it and fixed mistakes for so long she finally just couldn't take it anymore and cut the warp off and threw it away.

I don't think I'd throw away another warp. I'd figure out some way to salvage the yarn and do something else. But that's mostly because I started buying more luxury yarns and can't afford to lose them now. I don't know what I would do if I were warping one project for over a year. I cut a warp off my rh loom a couple weeks ago but I very gently rolled it up to try again later. It's a really nice silk and wool that will be nice finished.


----------



## lexierowsell

Here's the raw fiber. Love my black ladies!


----------



## Osiris

You guys are great! I love talking about warping disasters! I consider problems a badger of honor tho. It's such a good feeling to 'fix' it and get going again. 

FB, here's the pattern. Didn't want to clutter up the thread with a big pic but PM's might not show the tieup/threading well. I just took a 'chunk' out of it. 

It's a long run - 48 pick repeat, but if you divide it up it's easier: 
1-2-3-4 : 4x
2-1-4-3 :1x
1-2-3-4 :1x
2-1-4-3 : 4x
1-2-3-4 : 1x
2-1-4-3- : 1x

Just don't stop in the middle. Voice of experience here! I hate 'un' weaving more than anything! ;-)

I'll try PMing you instead.


----------



## Pearl B

GAM,

Your fleece came out just lovely!!!
I'm sorry your friend passed away.

Your Annie is just adorable!
_______
Kas,

Thank you, I went through a guitar phase a few years back. Unfortunately I didn't get much past the collection phase, hahaha. The one in the pic is a clunker, it does make a good decoration!
______________

Featherbottoms, 

Thank you. I too love Mountain Colors. Luckily the gal at my LYS usually has some. I always snatch up as much as I can afford. 
I'm not quite finished with the vest. It was a bit of work, that's what I love about spinning, is being able to make my own mix. 
I'm thinking of adding a pocket. I'm going to have my friend take a pic when I get it done. Hopefully in the next few days. It does look better on a person than the table!

_____________

Lexi,

Your wool looks so scrumptious!! For a new spinner, you are doing really well.


----------



## Marchwind

I don't mean to be flippant but how do you warp a RH loom backwards? In my very limited experience you can warp them either way and they are just fine. You just thread the heddles and wind the warp back to the other side.

GAM it is sad when there is a lot of loss. I sure do understand not really wanting to reach out to people. Sending a big cyber hug to you. I think your slipper boots will be great and very warm and cozy. With you put grippers on the bottom of them when they are finished?

Love seeing all the weavings, lots of very talented people here.


----------



## lexierowsell

Yes marchie, you can. 

Sadly, I didn't know that, and panicked when I was doing the opposite of what my book said.

It escalated very quickly.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

GAM -  - :grouphug:. Loss sucks. 

But as a wonderful, feisty old octogenarian recently told me "There are worse things than death".


----------



## Marchwind

Lexi i can relate :facepalm:


----------



## Osiris

Minimal loom waste! :thumb: Believe me, it has nothing to do with planning! I just weave as far as i can and that's how long the scarf is!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

I am in awe at all the talent!! Beautiful work everyone!!

Here is what I've been up to this week

Rolled brim hats (inspired by Kas)











Lined mitts. The pattern is Green Leaf Mittens on Ravelry. I improvised the lining.

The blue is 3-ply 80/20 Merino/Silk spun semi-worsted










The lining is 3-ply Oxford Down spun semi-woolen










Just need to finish the lining & thumb of the 2nd mitt


----------



## Osiris

Ewwwww! WAAAAAARMM! Nice Cyndi! Very nice!


----------



## Marchwind

Love those mittens Cyndi, thank you for posting the link to the pattern.

Osiris are you direct warping your loom?


----------



## Osiris

MW, not sure what you mean. That pic is the _end _of the warp_; _the _back_ of the loom_. _I guess it's a big deal to some weavers to be able to weave right up to the heddles. They talk about 'minimal loom waste', meaning not much thrown away. It's just string to me. I'm not making fine fabric and I'm just learning too. I warp back to front tho. 1.Wind the beam, 2.thread the heddles, 3. sley the reed. Some do it the opposite. Just a preference. 

Speaking of which....another 3 yd warp on the loom for another kids scarf (got 2 adopted nieces). Same warp yarn and similar color, just different pattern. I don't want them to fight over a color! LOL It looks like burlap but it's merino wool with acrylic wool blend warp. Very soft after finishing. 

SO, I get going on the weaving - 3 or 4 repeats in - everything's fine but I look in the back and *lo and behold*!!!! Now how did _THAT_ happen! :facepalm: Oh well. 
So the width is 2 ends thinner! The threading is right so I'm gonna keep going. I didn't even see them until I got into the scarf. I "could" cut off and re-thread, but for the 2 ends, it's not a big difference and the pattern is still fine. Fast weave. Should be done tomorrow. In case you're wondering, I use the bamboo blinds instead of paper or warp sticks. Winds on beautifully and comes off just as nice. Very flexible and forgiving. A Laura Fry tip.


----------



## Marchwind

Direct warping is an Ashford invention for RH looms. I'm not sure if it works on multiple harnesses, but it looks like you are doing it. What makes me say that is the end of your warp. You don't tie your warp onto the back beam but you do to the front beam. Maybe there is another way to warp a loom that allows you to make loops and to slide the rod through the loops rather than tying it on.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I always have my back beam going through the loops like that too.


----------



## Kasota

I love everyone's work. It sure is amazing how much talent there is here. 

Cyndi, I love your hats and the mittens, too! 

Someday I am going to get to mittens... lol!


----------



## hercsmama

Finished this up a week ago.
Got it washed yesterday, still need to add the buttons.
Hopefully dd likes it!


----------



## gone-a-milkin

Finally got these socks completely off the needles and all the ends woven in.
The stitch pattern is called Moonlight Lattice, by Rose Hiver.
She does fabulous design work (including the Water for Elephants pattern).
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/moonlight-lattice
I did mine toes up and w/ some other differences from the pattern. 
There is a pair of "matched" errors on each sock, from where I misread my own notes and got lost. :teehee:
















I also partook of the seasonal KP black Friday sale.
This should hold me, sock yarn-wise, for most of the winter. 
Now I am inbetween sock projects. Oh my. 
New color options are always so inspiring! :bouncy:


----------



## Miz Mary

Debi, I love that hat !!!! 

GAM, thoes socks are gorgeous !!!


----------



## Kasota

No pictures yet but yesterday I started the decreases on the hat that I am going to full. It's a total experiment. I will either have a hat that I can needle felt some embellishments on or it will be woolen project bag or I will stuff it with wool and make a toy for my dog. 

Either way is okay because I will learn something. I am still hoping it turns into a hat. Right now it looks like something Paul Bunyan could wear. LOL!


----------



## Osiris

Marchwind - Ahh, gotcha. That's the 'one peg' warping method from for the RH looms. I don't think you could do that on a floor loom. I use a warping board. 
Hercs: Fantastic! Love it! That's a cowl right?
GAM! WOW! I have a weaving pattern almost identical to that for a loom. Really nice!!! Great stash too! ;-) You're right about new colors. Makes ya wanna 'do something' with them. ;-)


----------



## Marchwind

What everyone else said about Hercsmama's hat and GAM's socks.


----------



## Kasota

Cyndi - you recently did a fans and feathers scarf. How many did you caste on for that?


----------



## MDKatie

Debi, that's looking awesome!! We need to see pics of her modeling it when it's finished!

GAM, LOVE those socks!!


Here's what I've been working on lately...felted ornaments! I just love this first little santa's face!!!! Then there is an elf in there, and more santas, and several mittens in all colors. 

I spent hours today taking pictures of stuff and listing it on Etsy. Shew. Finally most of the work is DONE and now I can move on to knitting some gifts!! I don't have much time, but I really need to at least get a hat/mitten set done for my 1 year old 2nd cousin-in-law (that's a mouthful), and a hat for my DSD but that should be easily do-able!


----------



## Marchwind

MDKatie, your ornaments are really adorable.


----------



## Osiris

Beautiful ornaments Katie! Very nice idea! Hope you sell a ton!

For the next week or so, I GOTTA get to my canning jam. Got Raspberry, blackberry, apricot and strawberry to do! Those are my gifts for people. This year they'll get cute little mug rugs too!

Just got that last little scarf off the loom and finished last nite. I have one more to work on for my daughter. It's a complicated pattern. Be a real test of patience and concentration. Hope it turns out nice. Here's that pattern. It's called 'peacock twill'.


----------



## Marchwind

Beautiful Orisis, I think my eyes would go buggy reading that draft.


----------



## Osiris

Marchwind said:


> Beautiful Orisis, I think my eyes would go buggy reading that draft.


Thanks MW. Already having second thoughts about it. :huh: Warped up the loom. Broke one end (badge of honor)! I had to consolidate the treadling too. You don't really look at the pattern as much as the treadling. But yeah..... certainly looks better at a distance! 

My daughter taught herself to arm knit! She made a scarf in about 45 minutes. I think all this fiber stuff is rubbing off on her.:sing:I'm just glad she has something to keep her busy and creative instead of TeeVee - the stupid box. 

As much as I love canning and HAVE to get to that jam - the 'call of the loom' is still strong.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Kasota said:


> Cyndi - you recently did a fans and feathers scarf. How many did you cast on for that?


Cast on 34 sts
R1: K2, K2T x 3, (yo, K1) x 6, K2T x 3, (yo, K1) x 6, K2T x 3, K2
R2: K2, purl to last two sts, K2
R3: Knit across
R4: K2, purl to last two sts, K2

sts = stitches
K2 = Knit 2 stitches
K2T = Knit 2 stitches together
yo = yarn over


----------



## Forerunner

The photographer who came out has had second thoughts about the quality of the shoot, feeling dismal for her part of it, but claiming to have learned a LOT in the process.
She is aggravated with herself because she wants to be the one to get me "published", and may still do so as she is still doing studio editorial shoots with my stuff.
But ......She is sharing the outdoor photos a little at a time, on FB, and as she does, I will share them here.



On a sober note, GAM..... I get it.
And yes, there are worse fates than death, the most noteworthy being left behind to grieve, alone.


.


----------



## Forerunner

What fun !

She just cut loose with another.........


.


----------



## Osiris

Woo hoo! Nice FR. I knew we'd be seein' a new somethin' chunky soon! White one looks so warm!


----------



## Forerunner

Well, oddly enough, there is a story about the earth-tones tannish one....

The model came absolutely dressed and made up for _that_ sweater.....colors and stuff were PERFECT....and she was swooning in it....... some nonsense about how she loved the color and texture and it felt like she was trapped in a delicious and wonderful hug.....so clumsy dolt in a social setting that I am, I told her, "I guess you're just going to have to take that one home with you".


:indif:



women























:grin:




She gives GREAT hugs, btw. :shrug:


----------



## Osiris

FR: I wish you could see more of the second one. Just shows the collar and a little more. The first shot (white one) gives you a good idea of the whole thing. Very nice. Hope the photographer took more shots. Well if not, you can count on more hugs !!! Win/win!!

I'm in 'peacock twill' land. Aaaaand it's WORKING! So far so good! I'm used to geometric patterns. This 'sonic waves' effect is new to me. But it's cool! Not sure how it'll come out in a scarf, but it's fun and good experience!!! 
Looking at it now, I'm thinking it kind of looks like a "MOVING BLANKET"!!! Almost looks quilted. Truthfully, I don't know if you could tell if there was a mistake in there or not. Superwash merino warp. Wool angora weft. More of that recycled stuff. 7 yards - should be enough for two.


----------



## Gretchen Ann

It definitely looks like a Bargello quilt!


----------



## Kasota

MDKatie, I love your ornaments! 

Debi, I agree with MDKatie - we need to see pictures of her modeling your creation! It looks so cozy! 

Osiris, that scarf pattern really does look complicated! Looks like it's working up just beautifully! That is great your daughter taught herself to arm knit! 

Cyndi - many thanks!!! That's just what I needed! 

FR - as always, your work is stunning! And you had a model that was "swooning" and using words like "delicious." Such a gentleman you were to gift her with your work of art. Chuckling....


----------



## Marchwind

Osiris that is coming out beautifully! 

Remember to be very careful when fulling it. Although the warp won't do much that weft will and the whole thing will pucker. Angora is great but is felts at the blink of an eye.

I bet it will be squishy soft.


----------



## Osiris

Gretchen Ann said:


> It definitely looks like a Bargello quilt!


Gretchen Ann: Wow! You're right!!! Never seen one of those before but they're beautiful!!!

Kasota: It's really not complicated. Just an advancing and retracting threading: 1 2 3 4 - 11 22 33 44 - 111 222 333 444, etc. Only 5 pedals used. Heck.... if I can do it!!!

Marchwind: thanks for the reminder. No washing machine for this one :thumb: I Hope it work up a halo too. And it IS soft - very soft. I have enough for 2 scarves. Next one will be alpaca in a blu-ish brown-ish. More recycled yarn!!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

anyone else see the blond's hair and think, "What a nice crimp."


----------



## hercsmama

MullersLaneFarm said:


> anyone else see the blond's hair and think, "What a nice crimp."


 
I thought the same thing!
We are an odd lot aren't we? LOL!!:buds:

Osiris, that is stunning! In the blue and brown Alpaca it will be yummy gorgeous! Can't wait to see it.


----------



## Forerunner

.........aaaaannnnnnnnnnnnnd another.


.


----------



## chickenista

So this is my first ever crochet edging.
Not too shabby, just scallops with picots.
I find that I love crochet.. I can 'see' it or 'feel' it or something.
More so than knitting.
We shall see if I attempt something other than scallops with picots on trim.







And this is the old crocheted blankie that I snuggle under on the couch.
I bought it for $10 (?) at a junk shop.
I swear it weighs 30 lbs. and it fits a king size bed.
It is massive.

I do have a thinner throw made by my great aunt and it is in traditional granny square.

And I cannot see the pics on the page ... I am just guessing on placement.


----------



## Wyobuckaroo

Ummm....... Seems pretty much all four pages of "current projects" are knitting and such... This doesn't fit that kind of material...

I refurbished a $5 garage sale sewing machine.... And have been making tote bags out of a pile of bird seed and other feed bags I have had around... Also have been buying odds and ends of material for cheap at the thrift stores to make bags with... 

By next summer I will have to find someone at the farmers market to whole sale them to... What the heck.... It is something to do on winter days.. Keeps me out of the stores and cafes.....

Enjoy
===


----------



## Marchwind

Hi Wyobuckaroo! Welcome to The Fold! I love your bags. We have someone with one of the rescues I volunteer with who makes those from cat and dog food bags and sells them as a fund raiser. They are agreat use of old feed bags and time to keep you busy during the winter.

If you want to learn to knit, crochet, spin, or weave let us know, we would've more than happy to help you out


----------



## kandmcockrell

So, here is the latest minnow hat. It is for a five year old so i did cute button eyes.



and here is "Star Crossed Lovers" slouchy beret for my SD. It is a creamy white with just a touch of sparkle. I have made this pattern a couple of times. Supper easy and supper fast.


----------



## Osiris

Welcome Wyobuckaroo!! Sewing is fiber arts too!!! Great idea with the bags! I hear ya about the 'winter months' and keeping busy. That's how I started weaving!!!

GREAT Projects Chicken!!! And to think, someone probably made that blanket!! Sure glad it's rescued. 

KAND I LOVE thos fish hats. I think Cyndi of MLF did some last year. They're so darned cute.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Okay the green one's done. I like this pattern, but a thinner weft would make it stand out much better. The angora worked up a nice halo too! And it's VERY soft! Hope my daughter doesn't sneeze wearin' it. She picked the color. The grey/brown is on the loom. About 32 inches already. One repeat gets you about 4 inches with this yarn.

I found this pattern on the net. But there aren't any pictures of anything in cloth. Perhaps mine is the first!! :thumb:


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

my needle-felted snow owl on the upper right!

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/co.../529789-last-nights-needle-felting-class.html


----------



## MDKatie

Osiris!!!! WOW! That scarf is spectacular! 

KandM, love the minnow hat and beret! That's been on my to-do list for a long time!

WIHH, cute owl!!! Did you have fun?


----------



## Marchwind

Can I be jealous? Not really just envious that you all can do this. It seems when I have a time when I HAVE to be home I can't do anything or I'm not supposed to. I will work my fiber arts into my therapy.

Love the owls WIHH, too cute!

Your scarf turned out beautifully Osiris.

KandMKockrell you fish hat is precious. The whit hat also turned out nicely. I bet these will be happily received.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Osiris, Nope not me ... never made a fish/minnow hat in my life. They are so stinking cute that I should though.
The pattern in the scarf is memorizing! Wow!

KandM ...what yarn is that beret? Love, love, love it!

That snow owl is so precious, WIHH! It will look great in the tree.

Welcome Wyobuckaroo.... yup a lot of knitting and weaving with some crochet & spinning thrown in for good measure.

We save all our dog/cat food bags (great for storing stuff). I've often thought about making some of these bags but Paul's sewing machines hate me (except the 50 yo portable Singer)!!

Finally started on some socks using the 'candy corn' yarn.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

This is my 2nd attempt at the pattern. The first one was too large. It is the Crystalline Sock pattern. It calls for a 66 stitch cast on, but I ammended it to a 60 stitch cast on by removing on of the cables and converting the other cable to the quilt pattern.


----------



## chickenista

Oooooh!
I love that pattern..
*runs off to look at it..*

Ok.. well... pretty to look at.
Not going to try that. Nope.
Too hard.

You rock though!


----------



## featherbottoms

I have a crocheted water bottle holder in orange and creme and it reminds me of a creamesicle ice creame bar.

Osiris, where did you find your pattern? In the book Sixty Scarves for 60 Years published by the Weavers Guild of Greater Baltimore, on page 64, there's a Peacock Twill scarf. I was going to link to the book but it is oop and I couldn't find a copy for sale anywhere online. I don't remember where I got my copy but there are lots of cool things in there. Here's a picture of the cover

http://www.amazon.com/Sixty-Scarves...75&sr=8-1&keywords=sixty+scarves+for+60+years



My current project is cleaning my small floor loom. I put that pretty purple and green striped bamboo warp on last week and as I was weaving two of the harnesses kept sticking in the up position. We finally realized that there are small grooves on the bottom of the harnesses from years of use. I unwove the piece and unthreaded the whole thing and took the harnesses off and sanded the bottoms down. I put two coats of Danish Oil on and bought some Murphy's to clean the grooves in the jacks. Cleaning and reassembling is my project for today. I need to get that warp rethreaded and start weaving on that again. 

Five years ago I made my momma a lap quilt using clothing that had been my daddy's. On the corners I put a white handkerchief and embroidered his name and years of birth and death and their names and wedding dates on two. The other two corners I left blank. Now that she's gone I've added her information to one corner and the names of their five children to the other. My daughter inherited the quilt and as a gift to her I made a fabric envelope out of one of momma's dresses. I'm attaching that to the quilt and inside the envelope I'm putting something for her. Instead of sending the quilt back to her I'm including it in the box of stuff I'm sending to the family for Christmas Eve, so the whole family will see the quilt. I hope she is surprised. And that's been my other current project.


----------



## Osiris

hmmm.... I remember someone making those fish hats last year. For some reason I thought it was Cyndi. My mistake. It was a 'nemo' pattern and it was really good. I like that pattern you're doing now too Cyndi! Almost looks like fish scales! Or a pineapple! Very cool. 
WIHH: Yep you're snowy owl is the BEST in the bunch! So cute!

FB: I saw it somewhere, thought it was cool. Luckily there was a WIF file too. So I'm guessing it was on Weavolution or WT, but not sure. Wasn't a book. I shrunk it a bit. Original was 175 wide. I took it down to 130. 

That is beautiful what you've done with that quilt! I hope everyone in the family appreciates this heirloom the way you did.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Osiris,
WIHH made Nemo mittens ... I think they were mittens.
_(and sometimes Paul)_ said they looked like goldfish!!


----------



## Marchwind

Was it Lythrum that made a bunch of those fish hats? I remember seeing them too.

Featherbottom what a thoughtful and memory filled gift. I bet she will be thrilled.

Cyndi your sock will be so cheery!


----------



## Osiris

Thanks Cyndi! That's it! Glad you've got a memory ;-)
FB, the pattern is on Weavolution 
http://weavolution.com/draft/laceys-scarf
There's a WIF file for it too.


----------



## featherbottoms

Thanks ya'll. I posted pics of the quilt when I made it so won't post them again. Plus, it's not handy right now .

Thank you, Osiris., I saw that. Plus, that draft is also in the book I referenced.


----------



## kandmcockrell

Cyndi, the yarn I used for the star crossed lovers hat is Nashua handknits in ivy, color is natural. 50% alpaca and 45% merino and 5% estellina. It is wonderful to work with. I need to find where I can get some. The Lys here closed.


----------



## Osiris

Well the grey/blu/brown Aplaca is off the loom, and enough left over to make a small, albeit delicate, table mat. Very soft. I'm happy with it - more than the green. This was a fun weave and fast, but a 68 pick repeat. If you have to stop in the middle of a repeat, mark the pattern!!! 
Lessons learned: 
1. Both tight and loose weave going on simultaneously. Similar to overshot in spots. Finishing lay flat and press flat to dry - the loose weave wants to pucker. 
2. Superwash merino is a great yarn, but bad for F/S. It can't stand the strain. For this scarf I used a natural mercerized cotton yarn for f/s. Held up great. It's also 'slick' so keep fringe long because the hemstitching wants to slide off. Double stitch if possible.
3.Alpaca seems to be a very strong yarn. Unless it is the acrylic content, but I can't break it with my hands. It's 40 wool 32 acrylic and 28 alpaca. 
But they're done! Now I want to try a crackle! I've got some royal blue silk mohair recycled yarn. Maybe a table runner! 
I still have all this, merino, angora, & alpaca left over! Maybe I'll do a 'kitchen sink' scarf in plain weave??? That would be kind of neat! Blue, grey, brown, green, cream and oatmeal stripes all felting and puckering and haloing at the same time! Wow. How cool! 

Seriously, the loom's turned off for a week. I'm jam-makin' now. Got strawberry, apricot, blackberry and grape to do......in a week. Not fiber related, but I can post pics in FAC. Keep the creative juices flowing peeps! Beautiful stuff.


----------



## Marchwind

Great work and great notes Osiris! What is f/s?

Please post pictures of your jam making, and reports. Are you using frozen fruit?


----------



## Osiris

MW: F/S is a floating selvedge. Last end on each side of the warp is not threaded thru a heddle - just sleyed thru the reed. It floats in the middle of the shed. You go over entering and under exiting - or vice versa. That way every pick is caught on an end warp thread. Some drafts, like advancing twills, don't catch every end thread. This guarantees it. Keeps a crisp edge too. Some weavers never use them. I kind of like them...until I learn more about types of drafts. You can use monofilment too, then pull it out after finishing. Neat trick!

Yes, the jam is frozen fruit. Bought when the price was cheap and vacuum-sealed. And I didn't pick any black raspberries this year!!!! DARN! Look for stack of jars in FAC!


----------



## Forerunner

This is one of my favorites. 

Just spent yesterday in the big city at the studio with the photographer, models and makeup people. They had five of me jewel-colored versions they were fiddling with.
What fun and, whoduhthunk ? :shrug:

This pic is still from the shoot they did here at the backwoods homestead....and they are all looking forward to the snow. 


.


.


----------



## lexierowsell

Working on my first sheep to wearable project-- Raised the lamb, sheared him, washed, combed and spun the fiber, then plied with hand spun blend (purchased roving).

Making an infinity scarf, crocheted, will post pics on completion, prob tmrw or next day. 

Boy what a cool feeling!!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I finished spinning the second half of the roving I was spinning long draw woolen today. And I plied it! I got 133 yards from two ounces. I'm pretty happy with it. 
Only half would fit on my ******'s bobbin at once though. That bobbin is little.


----------



## Marchwind

Very pretty and colorful. Is that from a roving you dyed?


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Yeah. It was a test braid, where I used ALL of my colors to see what they liked like. I love how the yarn turned out.


----------



## Marchwind

There used to be a Canadian fiber store called Rovings. She had some fabulous to rovings, I think her husband did the dying. One that she had was called Circus another was Parrot they were very similar but the Circus had black in it. This reminds me of those. Sadly she is no longer in business


----------



## Marchwind

Here is the spinning I did the last two nights. It got better as time went on. The colors look very washed out in the photo. The green is a Granny Smith Apple green.


----------



## Forerunner

Kelsey's stuff would make some cool mittens.....

If I used MW's yarn, I'd have to increase my strand count to 40 or so....... 

Here's a cheap shot......you know, two for the price of one.



.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Dang it Forerunner! Here I was thinking I would make a headband with that yarn, and now suddenly you have me thinking about mittens!


----------



## MDKatie

I channeled FR yesterday and pulled out a pair of size 25 needles!! I knit a cowl in about 25 minutes, if that.  I'll have to take pics this afternoon.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Finished!


----------



## Forerunner

MDK, I'm terrible curious .......

How many strands of what size and type yarn on those 25s ?


----------



## MDKatie

Forerunner said:


> MDK, I'm terrible curious .......
> 
> How many strands of what size and type yarn on those 25s ?


Well, this was a last minute gift for a friend. I just used one strand ( :facepalm: ) of Lion Brand Wool-Ease Thick & Quick, super bulky. 

I took pics last night but forgot to upload them, so I'll have to post a pic tonight!


----------



## Forerunner

SvenskaFlicka said:


> Dang it Forerunner! Here I was thinking I would make a headband with that yarn, and now suddenly you have me thinking about mittens!


Mittens are the ultimate and default woolen endearment.

You can never go wrong with well-crafted mittens.

:shrug:


----------



## Forerunner

MD.....you can be forgiven the single strand, using bulky quick and thick. 

Speaking of mittens, I'd been seeing the coolest, braided cable for a while now, and finally tried it....

Stand back. Everything is going to have big and imposing braided cables for a while, including this next sweater/tunic in camel tan. :grin:


.


----------



## lexierowsell

MLF- those socks are absolutely gorgeous. Beautiful.


----------



## MDKatie

Forerunner said:


> MD.....you can be forgiven the single strand, using bulky quick and thick.
> 
> Speaking of mittens, I'd been seeing the coolest, braided cable for a while now, and finally tried it....
> 
> Stand back. Everything is going to have big and imposing braided cables for a while, including this next sweater/tunic in camel tan. :grin:
> 
> 
> .



LOVE the braided cable!!!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

grrrr...

I finished lining the second grandson mitten and it's a little "bunchy", so I will unknit and will have to modify and reknit the reducing rounds to make it comfy. Boo.


----------



## Marchwind

Love your socks MLF, I also like that they aren't perfectly matched :teehee:

FR when I think of cables it is that sort of cable that typically comes to mind. I think those are the standard go to cable.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

FR - is that interlocking horseshoe cables?


----------



## BlueberryChick

Those bulky knits make me smile every time! Love them.

And the socks are fantastic!

Here's the first of my Zigzagular Socks. It's a free pattern on Ravelry.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/zigzagular-socks









I'm also trying to finish a sweater that I started in the early fall (September?) I'd love to finish before Christmas.


----------



## Forerunner

Nope, Wind.......Been doing those for a while.

This one is brand new, literally braided.
Lay out a pattern of stitches divisible by three....I used nine on these mittens......lay the first cable over from either side. I used a single purl for the border.
On these mitts, I flipped the cable, then knit two rounds over it, the. Flip from the opposite end, alternately crossing over the center three rows with the outer three.
On the sweater I'm knitting now, I'm still trying to decide whether to go with three fives or three sixes..... I really like the braided cable as it finishes with a better uniformity that ever, to me anyway. 

Blueberry, you should trying _wearing_ the bulky knits when the weather is just so. :kiss:


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

BBC - those look like a LOT of purling! My purls are so inconsistent (I am a loose knitter) so I refrain from patterns requiring LOTS of purls! But those are cool!


----------



## Forerunner

Here's my version of the horseshoe cable.......another of me favs, btw.....

Note also the chain link cable.

What fun ! :bouncy:


.


----------



## BlueberryChick

FR, there are maybe a couple of weeks a year that would be cold enough for bulky sweaters around here. But they look sooooo beautiful!

WIHH, there are not too many purls. Other than the cuff and heel, the purls are only in the zigzag panel. They sort of frame the pattern. Purling doesn't bother me in the least, though, so my definition of "not too many purls" may not be the same as yours.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

BbC, had to put that pattern in my queue. Love it!

Nice, FR. The chain looks terrific between the horseshoes.

Started another pair of socks










And dyed 4 oz of superwash (Kraemer Sterling silk & silver).












After soaking the roving, I dabbled dry navy dye in a few places then in the pot dyed purple with some of the roving not fully submerged trying to obtain a tonal.

This will be spun for socks.

I have another 4 oz of this roving that will be spun & knit into something for the new baby.


----------



## kandmcockrell

Cyndi - is that the roving from Kelsey?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Yes it is, K&M. The picture above doesn't do it justice, it's still wet and photo at night. There is a luscious sheen plus bits of silver running through it


----------



## BlueberryChick

MLF, it's a great pattern, not-quite-plain-vanilla. It moves pretty quickly because so much is just stockinette in the round. The zigzag pattern keeps it from getting boring.

Love the fiber! It will make gorgeous socks.

Here's the sweater I'm working on. It's a top down, raglan.








http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/top-down-raglan-cardigan


----------



## Marchwind

Beautiful fibers MLF! I think your dye idea is a good one. I'd like to see it dry and layed out to get a real feel for how it turned out.

BbC I love that sweater! I love the yarn too, is tha one you spun?


----------



## BlueberryChick

Thanks, Marchwind! It's not handspun; spinning a sweater quantity of anything seems overwhelming to me. It's Noro Kureyon. It definitely has a handspun vibe to it, though.

My son was watching me knit the other night and also asked if the yarn were handspun. The Noro colors are wonderful, but it's really scratchy and I'm not enjoying knitting with it.


----------



## Marchwind

BbC. Take heart. My experience with Noro yarns says they soften up nicely when washed.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

BBC - what Marchie said! I have avoided Noro BECAUSE it was a single and because it feels scratchy BUT I have also been told it just gets softer with washing and wear! 

Some fibers are just like that - Elsebeth Lavold "Silky Wool" feels TERRIBLE in your hand but washes up wonderfully well!


----------



## hercsmama

What they said!
BBC, when you go to block it, just throw a tiny squirt of conditioner in the water. It'll be squishy!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Maybe I'm weird. I love the feel of Silly Wool in the hand. 
I'm not impressed with Noro though. :shrug:


----------



## featherbottoms

I used Noro singles as warp in some cloth that I wove and made into a shrug. I liked the feel and color of the yarn until I wet finished it and then the colors muted so bad I was really disappointed. I had a few problems with the singles breaking in the warp (I didn't know at the time I wasn't supposed to use singles as warp :facepalm: )


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

I finally did it- finished my #1 Grandson's mittens! I thought this day would never come!

They are drying and being blocked now, so pictures later- I was just SO excited I couldn't wait!!!

On to the NEXT project!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Are you finished with Christmas presents now? I thought I was until I gave away 3 hats to some neighbor's children ....


----------



## BlueberryChick

Thanks for the encouragement on the Noro! I'm hoping the sweater will be nice when it's washed and blocked. I'm about 10% done with the second sleeve.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I'm still plugging away at some of my gifts. I have to finish a sweater vest, then I have a hat, three pairs of duffers, a pair of bed socks, and a crocheted frisbee. Also maybe another hat.


----------



## Miz Mary

Here is my first finished project off my 4 shaft loom ... nothing fancy , just Fishermans wool ..... I just wanted to get to know my new loom ... Love her !! 

I had no idea how this would turn out , but my Hubby reminded me to get it out for our new kitchen table !! Since it's wool, hot plates wont hurt the table !


----------



## Marchwind

MizMary that looks great!


----------



## featherbottoms

SvenskaFlicka, it sounds like you are going to be busy right up until Christmas!

Miz Mary, it looks like you are a natural at weaving. That's really nice.

Ya'll knitters just amaze me with some of the stuff you make. Sweaters and hats and socks and just all around beautiful things. I kinda like the leg warmers, too, that some of you have posted, and the fingerless gloves. All of it, really.

And dyeing roving... maybe that will be a spring project. I like the colors in almost everything everyone has posted.


----------



## Pearl B

That looks nice Miz Mary!
I want to get back to some weaving. I still have a few promised knitting projects to go though.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

I did it! I finished the last of the mittens for the 8 grandchildren!!! (Number 9 is due January 16th!) 

By far the most challenging mittens because they were for my #1 (oldest) Grandson, they were color work, and I had to devise an impromptu lining for them, too. (After viewing these photos, I realize that I need to reblock them at the tops- one appears to be far pointier than the other- and they really are not!) 

The great news is that I learned to carry floats with this pattern after fudging on it for a long time! :dance: :bouncy: :nanner:


----------



## Marchwind

Awesome!!!!!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Here's the hat I knit for my brother for Christmas. He showed me a picture on a music album cover and said he wanted that hat. It's worn by a character called "Zero the Hero".
I think I got pretty close.


----------



## hercsmama

Mary, love the table runner!
WIHH, those turned out great, he is going to love them!
Kelsey, it is a perfect match!:thumb:

So get this, I was wearing my Sassenach Cowl in town running errands the other day. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sassenach-claire-starz-outlander-cowl
WIHH, you saw it when we came up.
ANYWAY, I had one lady at the bank, and two at the Caribou coffee shop ask me what I would charge to make them one. I tossed out the number 50.00, just being a smartty pants.
All three paid for them on the spot, and gave me their phone numbers to call them when I was finished :teehee:
I shot a message off to the lady who wrote the pattern asking if she was fine with me using it this way (just polite you know).
Haven't heard back from her yet.
I suppose if I alter it slightly it really doesn't matter, or does it?:ashamed:


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

Debi, my understanding is that you are safe to sell the finished product- you just can't sell the pattern! YAY! LOVED that cowl- need to put it on my list, too)


----------



## Marchwind

SvenskaFlicka perfect match! Your little bro is going to live it . How cute that he notices things like that and knows to ask his big sister to make it for him :thumb:

Hercsmama that's great! Where on earth did or do you find size #50 needles? I need some big honking needles. I want to make this and a few other things when I can knit again.


----------



## hercsmama

MW, I actually found them at Hobby Lobby. Im not a real fan of their fiber department, but had to make his cowl, so left no stone unturned.
They are bamboo, I think, and have a poly finish of some sort, but they were cheap and they get the job done!:thumb:


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

The most cool thing about my brother is that he is 17, extremely popular, and asks for hats from me. Which is good, because I love making hats for him.

All my brothers like my knitting! Actually, my whole family does.


----------



## Marchwind

Thanks Hercsmama! I'll go look around town.

SvenskaFlick you are lucky.


----------



## Miz Mary

WIHH , thoes mitts are FANTASTIC !! They dont even pucker from the stranding !!! You did an outstanding job !!! .. and the fact that you LINE them ... WOW I need to learn how thats done !

Kelsey, PERFECT match !! What a blessing the family enjoys your work !!

Debi, thats GREAT !! I need to check out that pattern , I actually have big needles to use !


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Beautiful Mz Mary! Wool table runners are very practical and yours is gorgeous to boot!

WIHH, he's going to love them! So what's the secret to carrying floats?

Svenska, great interpretation! Love it!

Debi, will that cover the yarn & your time? I need to check out the pattern.

I'm working on an appliqued stocking for 'Wolfgang' (DS & DIL first baby due 7/4/15)

After day 1










After day 2


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

The superwas dry


----------



## MDKatie

LOVE that stocking, Cyndi!! Can't wait to see it when it's finished! And that superwash looks like the night sky! 


Here's finally a pic of that super quick cowl I made.


----------



## hercsmama

Cyndi, more than!
They asked if it could go in the washer and dryer, I told them mine was hand wash. All three want to be able to tos them in the washer, so I found a super bulky Alpaca/acrylic that is washable, and only 9.00 a skein. I need 2 for each, and I figure 20.00 an hour for my time, these take a bit over 1/2 an hour. So yea, I thought I was way over charging!


----------



## Miz Mary

Gorgeous superwash Cyndi ! 

Hers a pair of socks I just finished for mans size 10 ...one pair to go ! Took me 9 days for this pair ....couldnt seem to get knitting in every day darn it !


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Wow ... just looked at the pattern, Debi. Just super bulky doubled and FR sized needles in garter stitch, then seamed together. Very cool! I do not think you are over charging. Besides the time it takes, there is still the knowledge needed to be able to do this.

Love that cowl, Katie! Bulky on FR needles????

Miz Mary, you finished these socks AND wove that beautiful runner? You da Girl!


----------



## Osiris

Ya'll been busy! Great stuff. Socks & cowls & infinity scarves! Gonna be a lot of people very warn when winter finally kicks in!
Miz Mary! You got it! I'm so happy for you with that table runner. It turned out great! And the fringe too! 
I started another scarf. I posted on FAC. It's just a twill but it satisfies the itch!


----------



## Forerunner

New mittens finished early on a Monday.

Had just enough dark forest green out of three full Hayfields and some left over Lamb's Pride bulky to have three feet left of the Bulky and about 14 inches of one of the Hayfields after the thumbs were in.....

Now THAT'S cuttin' it close ! 




.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

Wolfgang is already getting a stocking and he is not here yet? :shocked: I better get to cracking for my little Superman grandson (his name is Clark) and he is due this January!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Well ... it happened like this ... Paul got me a couple 9-hole cubbies for Christmas. I started rearranging the fiber room and ran across this stocking kit so I've been distracted from the fiber room the past few days.

"Wolfgang" is the name my son has been teasing my DIL with for years. She rolls her eyes every time son says it. We don't know if they're having a boy or girl or what the name will really be. For now it is Wolfgang.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

Yesterday I got four new 66 quart Sterilite containers for my fleeces - AND a table for my drum carder!!!!

He did NOT go to Jarred's :dance: :bouncy: :nanner: - he went to Mennards. :grin: 

I am so excited! :teehee: I am easy to please.


----------



## Forerunner

Pitchers, Wind !!!!! Pitchers !












:grin:


----------



## Kris in MI

Cyndi, I know someone who _did_ name their son Wolfgang. They call him "Wolfie" for short (I think he's 8 or 9yo now). His brother's name is Sebastian, and he goes by "Bass."

I also know a couple who refered to their unborn child as 'Cletus' (Cletus the Fetus :facepalm: ). That child turned out to be a very cute little girl by the real name of Jill.


----------



## KyMama

My niece requested another scarf and slouchy hat this year. Y'all helped me with the knit one last Christmas, but since my wrist isn't bothering me this year I decided to go with what I know and crocheted the set. The pattern had matching boot cuffs and wrist warmers so I couldn't pass those up. I hope she likes them.

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## BlueberryChick

Kris in MI said:


> Cyndi, I know someone who _did_ name their son Wolfgang. They call him "Wolfie" for short (I think he's 8 or 9yo now). His brother's name is Sebastian, and he goes by "Bass."
> 
> I also know a couple who refered to their unborn child as 'Cletus' (Cletus the Fetus :facepalm: ). That child turned out to be a very cute little girl by the real name of Jill.


I very nearly did a spit take all over my iPad when I read that. "Cletus the Fetus" cracked me up.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

I'm getting there.


----------



## 1buttercup

I just finished a Christmas project. A southwest theme lap blanket. Finished just in time! Whew!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

If finishing that blanket is finishing in the nick of time, what does that day about the sweater vest I'm still not done with?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Wow buttercup ... that is gorgeous!!


----------



## Marchwind

Beautiful Buttercup! Is that knot crochet or woven? Lots of work put into that project! I hope the person who receives it appreciates all your work.

BWT, Welcome to The Fold!


----------



## kandmcockrell

Here is 3yr old DD new hat. I used croma worsted in Hurican pattern. Very quick knit. She loves it.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

buttercup - that is gorgeous - where do I get in line for mine!?!??!? LOVE it. Welcome to our happy home! kandmcockrell, love that hat, color, and pattern. May have to done one of those myself.


----------



## Marchwind

Very sweet hat KandMcockrell


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

FINIS!!

150 itty bitty pieces all embroidered, sequined & appliqued.


----------



## rabbitgeek

Want to say Happy Holidays to my fiber friends!
It's been a dry year for me fiber wise. Nothing inspired. I don't have the mojo.
But I was at a backstrap weaving workshop last month and dug out my rigid heddle loom in preparation for a new season.

I have purchased four skeins of wool yarn for new projects that begin right after Christmas!

So Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!
Rabbitgeek a.k.a. Franco Rios, Sacramento, Calif.


----------



## BlueberryChick

I finished my sweater! The light is terrible; it's been raining for days (supposed to clear up for Christmas Day). But still, yay for getting to wear my new sweater!


----------



## Miz Mary

BC, that is gorgeous !!! Nice way to enjoy the Holiday, in a new hand knit !


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

BBC - the sweater is adorable!


----------



## Marchwind

Woo! You finished it, well done! Now you need to have someone take a Christmas picture of you wearing your sweater.


----------



## Kasota

Everyone's projects are so beautiful!!! I am inspired! 

Here is my first ever endeavor at fulling a hat. I made kinda-sorta educated guesses on the everything from the size of the needles to the number of stitches. I used Fisherman's in oatmeal color. 

The first two photos are before fulling. The rest are the "afterward" pictures. To complete it I will put a couple buttons on the side and will needle felt something...maybe a little swirl or a feather or something along the side, kind of swooping along with the drape of the hat.


----------



## Kasota

Sorry that the pictures are so big....


----------



## BlueberryChick

Kasota, that hat is gorgeous! You did a fantastic job.


----------



## Marchwind

That turned out so differently than I expected. Did you felt/full it by hand or in the machine? I can't wait to see how you finish it.


----------



## Kasota

Marchwind, I just tossed it in the washing machine with a pair of jeans. High agitation and low volume of water.


----------



## Forerunner

Kasota said:


> Sorry that the pictures are so big....




What's wrong with big pitchers ?!!






















.


----------



## Osiris

That's the same hat??? WAAAAYYY COOL! I love it Kasota! The cool thing is it's probably completely waterproof now! So neat! WOW Felting classes for FREE right here! 

I gave that colorful Krokbragd mug rug to my gay neighbors. They liked it so much they asked for a table runner in the same design!!! UGH! :facepalm: On the bright side, if I do enough warp I can make a couple in different designs! 

Well I just took the last to projects off the loom for this year. Merino warp and silk wool weft. (more recycled yarn). I threw a couple stripes of the white angora in the second one just for yucks. Wish I had more, I would have put in several stripes. Turned out nice. Hand wash in warm, rinse in hair conditioner. I really like the superwash merino. It's so soft.


----------



## lexierowsell

I FINALLY got my first (real) project off my loom. 

This'll be the last time I follow a darn pattern, silly placemats are too narrow IMO.

Still, happy (happy enough, I guess... Steve tells me I'm too much perfectionist...) with how they came out, and impressed myself with my first round on the sewing machine too!


----------



## Kasota

> What's wrong with big pitchers ?!!


:facepalm:

You are such a boy. LOL!!! 

Lexi - looks great! And congrats on the sewing, too! 

Osiris, you amaze me.  

BBC - what is it about pinks and browns together? That's one of my favorite combos.  I'll bet your sweater is ever so cozy!


----------



## BlueberryChick

Kasota, yes, it is very warm! The weather has been unusually mild, even for SC. Yesterday it was in the mid-60's, so my sweater hasn't seen a lot of use yet.

I also agree about pinks and browns together. Lovely.


----------



## Osiris

BC that sweater looks like it's about an inch thick! Love to snuggle up in that thing, but maybe in a blue or taupe??  j/k Beautiful.

Love those place mats Lexi! Now go make MORE! 

I ADMIT IT! I'm addicted! I couldn't stand to see the loom empty again so I threw on another 7 yd warp. It has 4 stripes of basket weave against 5 stripes of plain. More of a textural variation. I'm trying my hand at plain weave cuz if I win those cones of green, there's gonna be be _lot of green plain weave scarves_ of various weft colors. This'll make a couple scarves, but it's more of a learning experience for me. Not using a temple and my selvedges are 'ok'. :sing: So I guess i'll have 1 more project for 2014!


----------



## Miz Mary

Finished the second set of socks ! These are going to a US Marine in Georgia !


----------



## Marchwind

Nice job MizMary! Is this someone you know or done through one of the adopt a soldier type of things?


----------



## Miz Mary

Thank you ! A high school friend had me make them for her husband's Christmas gift ....


----------

